

Orexin receptor antagonists: A new class of sleeping pill - snake117
http://sleepfoundation.org/sleep-news/orexin-receptor-antagonists-new-class-sleeping-pill

======
inguinalhernia
It would be interesting to hear how effective this is, particularly from
insomniacs.

I get occasional insomnia, never a fun experience. The most effective thing I
know of to induce sleep in that situation is to physically exhaust yourself
through intense cardio exercise, which is obviously not possible for everyone
nor every scenario.

